

Shutting down a product after acquihire is not something to celebrate with users - libovness
http://whoo.ps/2013/10/12/most-patronizing-way-to-announce-an-acquihire

======
vinceguidry
If this keeps up potential customers will stay away from services offered by
startups simply because they won't know how long they'll last. I certainly
don't pitch my company on any of these sorts of products. The acqui-hire
ecosystem is not one I'm interested in supporting. Find someone else to con.

------
DArcMattr
More related to the product than the startup: Looks like Dispatch was
reinventing IRC. While IRC had its mass appeal heyday in the late 90s, nothing
has fully replaced it.

------
protomyth
I wonder how many people see announcements like this and go from loving
customers to people who won't look at the products of the acquiring company?

